# Limited or No connectivity, cant connect to internet



## Bubblemelon (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys ive been trying various methods to connect to the internet but none of them seem to be working. ok i have two computers both which are connected to the same router and one of them is working perfectly fine, which is the one i am using now.
i tried winsock, and few other methods including sp2 stuff which i saw on the net. im pretty new to this stuff and don't know very much.
it says "media disconnected" for the ethernet adapter local area connection. i tried switching cables with the two comps but this one still works with the cable, so im sure there is nothing wrong with the cable.
I resetted comp several times but to no avail, it keeps saying limited or no connectivity.
which i connect it initially says 0.0.0.0 both for ip address and subnet mask, but when i repair it it turns to, ip address 169.254.132.140. 
subnet mask 255.255.0.0
If anyone knows what is wrong i'd appreciate it. 
thanks


----------



## bobalazs (Jul 29, 2008)

and your router how does that work if you switch your computers connecting to it.


----------



## Bubblemelon (Jul 30, 2008)

ok well both computers are connected to the same router through two different internet cable into the plugs in the router. there's 4 diferent places to plug the cables in, i tried changing it but it doesnt seem to help. the box with the flashing lights is the router right? well i one computer works whereas the other doesnt work for some odd reason.
when i type ipconfig it says
autoconfiguration ip address: 169.254.132.140
subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
i tried to ipconfig/renew it but i cant because it keeps saying media disconnected. it says "no operation can be perofrmed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected." 
i tried setting up new network but it says some of this computer's hardware is still disconnected ..etc


----------



## bobalazs (Jul 29, 2008)

and if you disconnect the working one and plugin the non working, -is the nonworking working then? If not maybe you should check the network card to see if its bad or not.
if its a built-in one , then you should borrow from somebody to test it. did you try removing the driver, and reinstalling it?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bobalazs, since he has an APIPA (Automatic Private IP Address) such as 169.254.132.140 his NIC should be fine.

The DHCP must be disabled in his router for some reason.

Bubblemelon, on the working computer, what is the Default Gateway and IP Address?

Copy the Default Gateway into the computer that is not working on this screen:









And set it's IP to one hire than the working computer's IP.
Example working computer's IP: 192.168.2.4
Example non-working computer's IP: 192.168.2.5

I suppose you should set the primary DNS to the Default Gateway too, and it would use the router's primary DNS (I think it would...)

If that fails, you could set it to OpenDNS's IPs:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## Bubblemelon (Jul 30, 2008)

ok i tried to change the ip address of the non-working comp manually to the working one and one higher but it didnt seem to work.
the ip address of the working computer is 192.168.0.2
and i typed the ip address of the non-working computer 192.168.0.3
the subnet mask of the non-working comp was set to 255.255.255.0
and the default gateway of the working comp is 192.168.0.1 so i put that in the non-working computer and also for the preferred DNS server like you said but it didnt seem to work. 
i also put the internet cable that was in the working computer into the non-working computer but it still didnt do anything. the thing is that the internet was working perfectly fine before on that computer but it suddenly said limited or no connectivity afterwards. 
in cmd i tried to do ipconfig/renew but that doesnt seem to work cause it says "No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected. what does media disconnected mean?
Also there are no packets being sent or received which i am concerned about cause that means nothing is happening at all right?
Also the ips you gave me, am i just suppose to change the one ip address? or the other options as well with them.
Thanks alot


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

there should be 2 possible condition, first there's problem with the cable making the connection to the DHCP up and down, and forcing the pc to produce the 169.254.x.x with subnet mask 255.255.0.0
but since the other computer works with the cable, what is left that the TCP/IP stack having an error.

type the following to the command prompt to reset the stack:
netsh int ip reset reset.log

netsh winsock reset catalog

then reboot the computer

or try using winsockxpfix


----------



## bobalazs (Jul 29, 2008)

what router are you using? did you try and go to its setup in firefox?
It should tell you first that you see the other computer or not at all.
sometimes giving those two ip adresses doesnt solve the issue.
try and change both... for example to this. 192.168.2.2 and 192.168.2.3 
don't use 192.168.0.1 or 0.2 or 0.3 is what i mean.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would give the router a reset. Unplug, wait 30 and plug it back in. If it drops the config, you may have to go in and set everything back up the way you had it. Some routers have a config export/import. That may save you some time.

bobalaz, his router may be using a 192.168.0.x mask for IPs, an example being mine using 192.168.2.x

Please let us know how it works out Bubblemelon.


----------

